# Obama Seeks Tax on Wealthy to Fund Health Overhaul



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama Seeks Tax on Wealthy to Fund Health Overhaul *

_bloomberg.com -_ President Barack Obama wants Congress to consider taxing the wealthy instead of workers to pay for a health-care overhaul, as House Democrats discuss a plan to require health insurance for most Americans.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Socialism here we come. I'm gonna quit my job, have a couple of kids then get my subsidized housing and welfare. Everybody else gets it why not me!


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

If his whole

If his whole plan is "tax the wealthy" then just give up now. At least then we will not be adding to the debt for the future generations.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Keep in mind this is what got him elected.

Hopefully at some point the majority of people that still have jobs will wake up. England was nearly destroyed in the 70s, not by the IRA but from an economy that was being decimated by welfare and goverment health care.

We have a POTUS that travels to other countries to denouce the USA and beg forgiveness. I have also seen where he released the location of our Nuclear facilities and waste storage locations.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

There are no surprises here. President Obama is committed to the destruction of this country and the philosophy that is its foundation. Given his recent speech in Cairo, I think he may be a mooselimb 'fifth column.' Maybe its just me. I hope it is.

Anyway, let me enjoy being rich before all my assets are seized by the government...


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

When the definition of "rich" reaches down to $50,000 annual income, I wonder if the welfare recipients will have to start paying taxes on their welfare payments.

The thing is, currently no one is denied health care. And since nothing is free, it is being paid for, but it is just not immediately evident where the money is coming from.

One of the problems with "free" universal health care is that the demand will go up as people will use more of it. This will mean even longer lines to get an appointment or in the waiting room.

Supply will not increase to meet this increased demand since to contain costs for this "free" system, the government will demand lower payouts for services so some hospitals which are already in shaky financial condition will shut down and fewer people will go into the medical profession as there will be insufficient reward for the many years of expensive education, the high insurance costs, and the long hard hours so there will be fewer doctors. So not only will the demand go up, but the supply will go down.

What we need are two coexistent health care systems. One system would be for people who pay for it (by means of a hidden salary reduction and/or out of their own pocket) and one system for those who want others to pay for their care. 

The first group can enjoy quick care in emergency rooms and short waits for appointments by physicians and hospitals who can charge the market rate for their services.

The other group can expect the usual level of service rendered by a government organization and can have their care rendered by the usual government hacks and political appointees and since the care for this second group would be by a government service the ability to sue for improper care would be extremely limited. But all this would be at no cost to themselves. This system could be the equivalent to that in Canada, the UK, or Sweden that all these idiots think is so great.

But the rest of us poor working and taxpaying slobs could retain the health care system that is one of the best in the world and which would be vastly improved because people with a hangnail would not clutter the emergency rooms.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

SPINMASS said:


> Socialism here we come. I'm gonna quit my job, have a couple of kids then get my subsidized housing and welfare. Everybody else gets it why not me!


Pride will stop you from indulging but hey, you left out the satellite television, dental, jewelry store credit card you'll never pay and the Cadillac Escalade.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Adding on to Longknife's (knives?) comment, 'free' government healthcare means RATIONING.

Doctor: "Well, Comrade X, the good news is that we can correct your condition. The bad news is that you are (too old, too middle class, not a member of congress or a political hack, etc.), so go home, get comfy, and prepare to die. NEXT!"


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Pride will stop you from indulging but hey, you left out the satellite television, dental, jewelry store credit card you'll never pay and the Cadillac Escalade.


Hey does that dental plan include a grill?


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope just a toaster


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this is what he was refering to LK


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, and you gotz to have dem platinum fronts. You a punk if you sportin any thing but true bling. Best be flossin, sun. Nah, mean? Yay..ee..yay..ee...We be clubbin.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

cj3441 said:


> Hey does that dental plan include a grill?


LMAO, i'll be this administration will cover some grills if you site a BS religious necessity


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Heres the latest email from th oBama camp....hes still asking for donations.

sean --

Last year, millions of Americans came together for a great purpose.

Folks like you assembled a grassroots movement that shocked the political establishment and changed the course of our nation. When Washington insiders counted us out, we put it all on the line and changed our democracy from the bottom up. But that's not why we did it.

The pundits told us it was impossible -- that the donations working people could afford and the hours volunteers could give would never loosen the vise grip of big money and powerful special interests. We proved them wrong. But as important as that was, that's not why we did it.

Today, spiraling health care costs are pushing our families and businesses to the brink of ruin, while millions of Americans go without the care they desperately need. Fixing this broken system will be enormously difficult. But we can succeed. The chance to make fundamental change like this in people's daily lives -- _that_ is why we did it.

The campaign to pass real health care reform in 2009 is the biggest test of our movement since the election. Once again, victory is far from certain. Our opposition will be fierce, and they have been down this road before. To prevail, we must once more build a coast-to-coast operation ready to knock on doors, deploy volunteers, get out the facts, and show the world how real change happens in America.

And just like before, I cannot do it without your support.

So I'm asking you to remember all that you gave over the last two years to get us here -- all the time, resources, and faith you invested as a down payment to earn us our place at this crossroads in history. All that you've done has led up to this -- and whether or not our country takes the next crucial step depends on what you do right now.

*Please donate whatever you can afford to support the campaign for real health care reform in 2009.*

It doesn't matter how much you can give, as long as you give what you can. Millions of families on the brink are counting on us to do just that. I know we can deliver.

Thank you, so much, for getting us this far. And thank you for standing up once again to take us the rest of the way.

Sincerely,

President Barack Obama

​


----------

